# Flr(m) premium service



## Lilybub1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi there, 

Could someone please help us, my husbands visa expires on the 29th of may, and when looking at available dates for the premium service it comes up with the 29th (the same day) at 9am as the only one available, can we go for this one? Or does it being the same day count as his visa has been expired? Please help we don't want to loose all the money! 

Many thanks 
Lily


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

BOOK IT NOW before it's gone!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Lilybub1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could someone please help us, my husbands visa expires on the 29th of may, and when looking at available dates for the premium service it comes up with the 29th (the same day) at 9am as the only one available, can we go for this one? Or does it being the same day count as his visa has been expired? Please help we don't want to loose all the money!
> 
> ...


Yes, as WCCG said, book it! The reason being Premium Appointments are only 'released' 6 weeks in advance, and seeing as your husband's visa expires sooner than that, the only chance you'll have snagging a PEO Appointment is to catch a cancellation. 

If that one is still available, book it! And be willing to travel to PEO's perhaps further away than you planned if that one is no longer available. If its gone, be sure to keep checking and keep checking in the hopes that one will become available via cancellation.


----------



## Lilybub1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay so it doesn't matter that its on the same day?? Xx


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Lilybub1 said:


> Okay so it doesn't matter that its on the same day?? Xx


No. That's the last day you could book a PEO Appointment. Any day after that and your husband's application will be refused on the spot. 

If you get the opportunity you can always keep checking for PEO Appointments and if an earlier one comes up you can book that one instead. Definitely book the one you saw, though, just so you have one. 

Is your application fairly straightforward?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Once you book it, you have to phone and pay £100 booking fee by 3 pm of next working day, or it will be cancelled.


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Once you book it, you have to phone and pay £100 booking fee by 3 pm of next working day, or it will be cancelled.


REALLY?????

my face just washed over in shock and absolute horror...

i booked my appointment..but never saw that


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Bridge1101 said:


> REALLY?????
> 
> my face just washed over in shock and absolute horror...
> 
> i booked my appointment..but never saw that


When did you book your appointment?


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Leanna said:


> When did you book your appointment?


Several weeks ago.. First week in April I believe.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Bridge1101 said:


> Several weeks ago.. First week in April I believe.


I believe the changes only came into effect April 6th or 7th, so you may have squeezed in before the change. You may still have to pay the £100 fee in person when you arrive at your appointment, though, I'm not sure.


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Leanna said:


> I believe the changes only came into effect April 6th or 7th, so you may have squeezed in before the change. You may still have to pay the £100 fee in person when you arrive at your appointment, though, I'm not sure.


I'm sure I would have received something.. There's no way the ukba would miss a chance to get more money.. But does this £100 count towards the total fee?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Bridge1101 said:


> I'm sure I would have received something.. There's no way the ukba would miss a chance to get more money.. But does this £100 count towards the total fee?


No. It's in addition I believe.


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Leanna said:


> No. It's in addition I believe.


Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The way that I have been made to understand, it _does_ count towards the total fee... the UKBA wants to try to cut down on appointment hogs and no-shows, so they've implemented a system whereby applicants must pay a (non-refundable) £100 deposit in advance to secure the spot. Once they arrive on the day, that £100 is applied against the total fee and you just need to pony up the balance.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The way that I have been made to understand, it does count towards the total fee... the UKBA wants to try to cut down on appointment hogs and no-shows, so they've implemented a system whereby applicants must pay a (non-refundable) £100 deposit in advance to secure the spot. Once they arrive on the day, that £100 is applied against the total fee and you just need to pony up the balance.


Good to know! Makes more sense. Thanks for clearing that up WCCG


----------

